# jack planes?



## islandboy85 (Sep 17, 2011)

I read an article recently about beginner's hand tools and what you should have. It said to standoff buying a box plane, and then a jack plane, and then a smoothing plane. So, I started to look at catalogs...there are a LOT of jack planes out there as well as smoothing planes. I'm not made of money, so I can't buy every single one like you all can. LOL. Can someone break down for me the differences between all the different jack planes and smoothing planes, and what one or two would be a good one to start with please?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I pretty much use my #6, #3, and a block planes.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Like so many approaches to things in woodworking, it's really a matter of choice and what you're trying to accomplish. Within reason, there's really no wrong way. I agree that a block plane and a jack plane are great "must have" planes for someone who's not looking to buy a whole fleet of specialty planes. 

There are 3 sizes of jack planes, with the 14" number 5 being the most common...there is also a 5-1/4 "student" plane that's smaller, and a 5-1/2 which is longer and wider. A #5 is hard to go wrong with, but I'll confess that my 5-1/2 is one of my favorites, but as I stated it really depends on the specific task. 

There are 3 sizes of smoothers too....3, 4, and 4-1/2, with the #4 being the most common. 

I'm a fan of buying good quality older planes as opposed to buying the new inexpensive imports. The quality just isn't there with the cheaper new planes unless you're willing to step up to the Veritas/Lie Nielsen level...yes they can be worked into viable planes, but I think a good older plane is step up (often for less money) and will hold settings better. It's hard to go wrong with the older Stanley Baileys or Bedrocks, but many of the older Millers Falls, Record, Keen Kutter, Sargent VBM, Winchester, and Union planes were excellent too.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

A Jack Plane is a "Jack of all Trades". You can set up a Jack to be a jointer, smoother, or whatever. A block plane and a jack can be your only planes and serve you quite well.


----------



## islandboy85 (Sep 17, 2011)

Knotscot thanks for the link. Great write up. I'll have to start searching eBay. I've got a table saw nearly as old as old as I am, so why not a set of handles three or four times that! Lol. It'll be easier to justify the price for eBay ones than the (drool) Veritas planes.


----------



## islandboy85 (Sep 17, 2011)

Yay!!! I won a Stanley Bailey #4, 5, and 6 jack plane for $60 shipped.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/13059210782...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1111wt_1344


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

islandboy85 said:


> Yay!!! I won a Stanley Bailey #4, 5, and 6 jack plane for $60 shipped.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130592107825?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1111wt_1344


Wow! You wouldn't have won that had I know about it!!! Hahaha great find at a steal of a price for all three!!!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice deal. That's like $20 each, I think. Enjoy them


----------



## islandboy85 (Sep 17, 2011)

Brink said:


> Nice deal. That's like $20 each, I think. Enjoy them


That's what I figured too. Even if they take some work to clean up it's not a bad deal. Now I need a good deal on a block plane and some hand saws.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

If you are willing and able to put some time and effort into tuning a plane, you can get some real bargains buying used, or low cost new planes on sale. Woodcraft is currently running an overstock sale on their Groz planes. I know people fuss about them because they DO take some lapping, and honing, but once dialed in they are actually pretty nice planes, basically copies of the old Record planes from years past. I have the low angle block plane, the #4, #5, #6 and #7.... The irons are easy to sharpen, which comes at the cost of having to do it often. If you want an iron that holds an edge for a long time, you are going to have to spend a few bucks for upgraded irons... Same is true for older planes...


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Wow! You wouldn't have won that had I know about it!!! Hahaha great find at a steal of a price for all three!!!


+1 Great deal! Now learn to tune them up so you _really_ own them!


----------



## islandboy85 (Sep 17, 2011)

dbhost said:


> If you are willing and able to put some time and effort into tuning a plane, you can get some real bargains buying used, or low cost new planes on sale. Woodcraft is currently running an overstock sale on their Groz planes. I know people fuss about them because they DO take some lapping, and honing, but once dialed in they are actually pretty nice planes, basically copies of the old Record planes from years past. I have the low angle block plane, the #4, #5, #6 and #7.... The irons are easy to sharpen, which comes at the cost of having to do it often. If you want an iron that holds an edge for a long time, you are going to have to spend a few bucks for upgraded irons... Same is true for older planes...


I assume ill need to spend a lot of time working them. I thought all Planer needed lapped when they were me? I'm not sure what condition the blades are in, but over time I may replace them.


----------



## islandboy85 (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, I got them in today. As assumed the blades are all jacked up and abused. The No. 5 tote is cracked, so ill either have to spicy it or make a new one. The No. 4 planes sole has some bad pitting and and full blown rust that is going need some serious help. The No. 6 blade is made by Bridge Tool Co., the No. 4 is made by Stanley, and the No. 5 is made by HUB and Co. Revonoc.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

You might be able to find an old tote on Ebay that will fit the #5. It it's a clean break, it'd be fairly easy to fix. It sure didn't look cracked in the pic.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Old planes can be a hoot... I have seen more than a few that have been restored to better than new shape with shop built totes and knobs... It seems a lot of guys get their feet wet in wood turning making knobs for planes...

If I was FAR more patient and / or trusting on eBay, I would have gone used, but I was willing to put the time and effort into tuning a new cheapie. There are some issues, like poorly made threads and such that are common on the Buck Bros and new Stanleys that I am not willing to bother... You mentioned you had assumed that all planes need to be flattened. To be honest, I would be quite bent out of shape if I spent what Lie Nielsen or Veritas want for their stuff and it wasn't 100% perfect...


----------



## islandboy85 (Sep 17, 2011)

dbhost said:


> Old planes can be a hoot... I have seen more than a few that have been restored to better than new shape with shop built totes and knobs... It seems a lot of guys get their feet wet in wood turning making knobs for planes...
> 
> If I was FAR more patient and / or trusting on eBay, I would have gone used, but I was willing to put the time and effort into tuning a new cheapie. There are some issues, like poorly made threads and such that are common on the Buck Bros and new Stanleys that I am not willing to bother... You mentioned you had assumed that all planes need to be flattened. To be honest, I would be quite bent out of shape if I spent what Lie Nielsen or Veritas want for their stuff and it wasn't 100% perfect...


Well, I was thinking of tool that cost less that $100 or so would need work. For some reason the #6 plane's blade skew lever doesn't really adjust it at all. It flops back and forth. The #4 blade edge needs major surgery. All of them do really. I need a bigger set of sharpening stones though, so ill have to start with wallpaper.


----------

